# Afraid Now Of Outbacks!!!help!!!



## tlyoung (Jun 6, 2006)

We made an offer on a 23rs...so today when I'm looking at this site I find a thread about a delamination issue. Is this so common that Outbackers just accept it? My DH will have a fit if we purchase a new TT only to have it delaminate in a year.
The unit we are looking at is a 2006. Has the problem been resolved. Also, are there any of you out there with a 2006 model with no problems?

After reading all I've read about this unit, I'm afraid to purchase it.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We just bought our 2006...no problems here









Dawn


----------



## tlyoung (Jun 6, 2006)

skippershe said:


> We just bought our 2006...no problems here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. We really like this TT....it has just the right floorplan, and we also like the way it looks inside. It'll be our first TT, and we want to spend our money wisely. I saw the thread on this site about delamination and boy....I don't want to have to go through what those people are going through.

Have you heard any advice on if it can be prevented. Like, caulking around everything again, once it's purchased?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Delam can happen on any camper, its fairly rare though. I can't say I've seen the issue on this forum for the Outbacks much at all. I can name off several other brands that had big issues with it and they manufacturer ended up buying many back because of the problem. I wouldn't worry about one or two people posting with a problem, that is always possible. If you have a good dealer they can resolve the issue for you if you were to run into it. The only ongoing issue with the Outbacks was and probably still is the mis-labeled black/grey water tank handles.


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

No delam issues here either. Please remember, for every 1 person who has a delam problem, there's at least 100 more who didn't. It would fill this server up quickly if we all just put a post...no delamination here, I'm good! Besides, with the little bit of experience I've had with the dealers, and everything I've read on this site, you WILL be taken care of. It seems with most issues where the dealer won't do anything, a quick call to Keystone cures things up. I heard somewhere that OB's were the #1 selling TT in the US, and you don't get there because your product falls apart and you treat your customers badly. Just my $.00 worth. (Dad always said I didn't have any sense!)


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi.
I haven't had any delamination problems, but I had many other problems with my 27RSDS. However, my unit was built shortly after Katrina hit, and there was a rush job on units, and I was lucky to even GET one, at all!! I think the Outbacks are as good a TT as any other on the market, superior to many. The main thing to do is make sure you go to the PDI information on this site, make a copy of it, and ask plenty of questions on your walk-thru inspection. Do NOT let them rush you through it, as this is YOUR money you're spending, and if you have to remind them of it, don't be embarassed to!!
I must say that Keystone has stood behind their warranty, and I am enjoying my camper, now, once all the kinks are out of it. Ask around about your dealer's reputation for service.......that's of BIG importance, if you do have any problems.
Also, don't hesitate to pick up the phone and dial Keystone's toll-free number if you have any problems obtaining service. 
Get your OB and enjoy it!








Darlene action


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Just a small piece of advice.....









You need to realize that the issues brought up here on the forum are from a broad base....over 2200 members across the US and Canada.

No where else on the internet will you find another forum like this, of all the same type of RV's.

Yes, there are RV forums, but not all owners of the same product. You will find issues in any and all RV's, be it a $5000 pop-up or a $500,000 Diesel pusher.







Anything that is manmade has flaws.

Buy it, enjoy it, forget about all the issues that "could" occur.

Welcome to the site!!!!!

Steve


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There was a new member that had a problem and did a search and pulled up all of the de laminations threads in the past 2 years. This brought up 3 or 4 threads. When you do a search new all of these topics pop up and it makes it look like everyone is having problems.

Actual de lamination of the skin has been reported on here maybe 6 times.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

tlyoung

As one who has a delamination issue('05 25rs-s). It would not change our minds about another Outback. The issue on our TT is purely cosmetic no leaks etc. We are having the front cap replaced but the dealer was actually the driving force. I 'm not sure what you mean about what we're going through? Maybe someone else had big problems. The repair does mean we'll be with out the Outback for a few weeks but that is why it'll be done in the late fall or early winter when our season has ended. Sure we worry that it won't be done correctly but we worry that when anything is repaired esp when it is something we do not have a lot of experience with. I don't think there are all that many of us with this issue. As was stated it can happen to any travel trailer. Search some of the other RV sites out there and you will find it does and many are not good about repairing.

Good luck with the new TT and welcome to Outbackers!!!!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I have to agree with the others. Just consider all the Outback owners here on this forum, from all over this country and Canada, and the sprinling of delamination issues covered here on the forum. If that is all you're worried about, spend the money and get your Outback!

You'll love this trailer.

Mark


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I would not be concerned about the one or two issues you have found using the search engine....

We are on our second Outback. The first was a 21RS, great unit. We decided to upgrade last year. We searched high and low. Travel Trailers and Fifth Wheels. We ended up with another Outback. This time it was a 28RSDS.

Good Luck and Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I'd be afraid to be seen in any other trailer


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ditto to what camperandy said. One of the threads was from 2004. I think delamination problems are far and few between. We have an '06 we bought in September and have used all winter. No problems so far. We love it.


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

We've had no warranty claims at all with our 2006 26RS. Compared to the Fleetwood Class-C motorhome we owned previously, the Outback has been a completely trouble-free experience.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I have one of the oldest Outbacks in this forum (2002 26RS) and I have been happy from day one. Sure, we have had minor problems now and then but I am very happy with the overall quality of my TT. Everything still works the same as the day we brought it home.

We still have people walk in to our Outback and ask if it is new.

Also, the help you get from people on this forum regarding just about anything is reason enough to buy an Outback. I think we have at least one resident expert on every subject there is.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We have a little bit of delamination around one of the marker lights that leaked on the front of the trailer. Checking to make sure the sealants and caulking are intact on the entire coach is about the best defense against water and the delamination that can result.

All brands of RV's are like houses, they need regular maintenance to keep them watertight and in good condition. Their definitely not like cars which you don't need to really worry about leaking. Checking the roof sealants and giving the trailer a complete look over on a regular basis will go a long way in stopping/preventing leaks.

Good luck with your decision and you're always welcome here no matter which brand trailer you buy









Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tlyoung,

I have to agree with the others. While a problem of this sort is always possible, it is highly unlikely.

It is kind of the paradox of this forum that because of the open and free flow of honest information, we can sometimes leave the impression that the Outbacks are nothing but problems. The fact is, all the brands have issues, it is just because of this unique forum that you hear about the Outback issues more. I would try to focus on the positive expressions about these trailers. If they were all that scary, do you really think they would have the kind of rabid loyalty that you see around here?

And if you do have any problems, do you find any evidence that you will get the kind of wisdom, experience and support for those 'other' brands that you will find here?

Good luck in your decission. I know you will make the right choice for you.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Make sure to give the outside skin a good going over during your PDI. I think I would look for bulges, bubbles, cracked or missing chaulk aroud any and all openeings.

This brings up an interesting point. What exactly should one look for to detect a potential delamination problem?

Doug, perhaps this is something to add to the PDI checklist you were putting together.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

No delamination problems for us either. Husband said last week that he'd like to get a 2007 FW (either the one with the rear kitchen or rear living with the slide on the other side)...of course there was no question we'll be buying another OUtback...can't go back now!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> This brings up an interesting point. What exactly should one look for to detect a potential delamination problem?


The best way to prevent delamination is to make sure all caulking and sealants are sound.

I look for any cracks in the roof sealant, if I find any I clean the sealant and touch it up with fresh lap sealant. I had a leak in the front corner of our trailer last fall, the cause was the tiniest of cracks in the sealant, somehow water got past it and leaked in. No interior damage was done that time.

On the sides I check the caulking around all the hatches, lights, fenders, etc. Any loose or missing caulk I find I clean it up and re-caulk with silicone caulking.

The windows and the entrance doors have a butyl rubber or some kind of gummy gasket tape material that is put around the opening before the window or door is put in. The window is installed from the outside and there is a frame that goes on the inside. If you look around the inside of the windows there is a whole lot of screws that hold the inside and outside frames together. The compression between the two frames spreads out the gasket to form the seal. The best way I've been told to fix a leak in a window is to remove it, which is just a matter of removing the screws inside, and replace the gasket matierial.

Mike


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Take a look at some other trailer forums and you will find many recurring problems. All trailers will have an issue or two and that is the purpose of this forum. To help resolve any problem you may encounter. The delam issue isn't that common and it can happen with any make. With over 2200 members on this forum the Outback must be doing something right.


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

I am one of the Outbackers who is having a delamination problem. My 25RSS (2006) was built in January, I purchased in March and the problem didn't start until April. When we did our PDI, there was no indicator of any kind that it was going to be a problem. That being said:

1. My dealer has been very supportive in this issue. As I type, my new front end is sitting in their shop waiting *for me* to return from my next camping outing.

2. It seems to be more of a cosmetic issue than a structural integrity issue

3. *If I had to do it again, I would still buy my trailer because I really like it!







*


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I have a used 2005 Outback...and we love "HER!" I do not have any kind of problem. We plan to upgrade to a fifth wheel in about 2 years and it will be another Outback. We want either the rear kitchen or the one with the rear living room double slide. We camped last weekend with my brother and sis in law...who were amazed at all the features. They have had the larged Montana fifth wheel, 2 travel trailers and currently have a motor home. They made coments like...Wow!!! Wow... you have a sliding pantry...Wow... you have a linen closet...Wow... you have a glassed in shower...Wow...you have got a lot of room in here!!!


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

Purchased our Outback new in 2002. We have not had any problems with delam. The thing looks as good as the day we bought it.


----------



## tlyoung (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey,
Thanks to all. It gets a bit scary when you get ready to go spend a large amount of money and you come across a thread like I did about delamination. I didn't realize that thread went 2 years back. Thanks for bringing that to my attention. We are going to the dealership tomorrow.....hopefully to make a deal.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Yipppeeee!!























Let us know what happens at the dealer!

Dawn


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Yipppeeee!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2

We bought our Outback in Nov 03 and is still going strong. I would purchase another Outback in a heart beat.









Thor


----------



## tlyoung (Jun 6, 2006)

Okay we went today. I still like the 23rs in Havana. DH saw an 07 today in Fawn (he's drawn to the vinyl). It muddied the waters in our decision making...plus the kids were hot and thirsty. UGH!!!! We left after waving to our sales guy through the window, as he was with another customer. We left still "discussing" if we'd use it enough to justify the chunk of money we'd fork out. (My philosophy is that we can't use it, if we don't have it.)

Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

LUCK!

This is a decision you and your DH really need to see eye to eye on. If you don't, it will cause much bigger troubles down the road. As far as using your Outback enough to justify the cost, the sad fact is, there are few of us do that (from a monetary standpoint). They cost a lot, have horrible resale value (all RV's, not just Outbacks), and you could stay a lot of nights in a lot of nice hotels for what you will end up paying.

That said, there are other less tangible benefits. The camping experience, getting out in the woods with your kids, having a place to sleep that you know will be nice, the list goes on... In other words, this is a decision that will require the use of both sides of your (and DH's) brain. The logical side AND the romantic side.

Oh yeah, and don't forget the interest paid on your Outback is tax deductable!










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

